# which schools in houston?



## cda (Nov 8, 2011)

I am a British expat moving to Houston shortly. My two children (they will be aged 7 and 9) will join me in summer 2012. Can anybody advise me which schools I should look at, particularly other British expats with children in school? Any comments regarding international vs domestic schools?
Thanks!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Where will your job be? And how far do you want to commute? Because, if you choose for the public school, your kids have to go to the dessignated school. And overall, public schools in Houston are realy good (so I would not choose for a private one).


----------



## RealMonkey (Jun 12, 2011)

cda said:


> I am a British expat moving to Houston shortly. My two children (they will be aged 7 and 9) will join me in summer 2012. Can anybody advise me which schools I should look at, particularly other British expats with children in school? Any comments regarding international vs domestic schools?
> Thanks!


Hi, you could try this site GreatSchools - Public and Private School Ratings, Reviews and Parent Community It will give you a place to start. Many schools are open to parents doing a tour of the school and interviewing the headmaster. If you have time to do this, this will give you the best feel of what kind of school it is and whether your kids will be happy there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cda (Nov 8, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Where will your job be? And how far do you want to commute? Because, if you choose for the public school, your kids have to go to the dessignated school. And overall, public schools in Houston are realy good (so I would not choose for a private one).


Thanks. I am planning to live in Katy. My job is half way between there and central Houston. Getting a good school is a priority and may affect where I live.


----------



## nyswiss (Jun 20, 2012)

cda said:


> Thanks. I am planning to live in Katy. My job is half way between there and central Houston. Getting a good school is a priority and may affect where I live.


Hello,
I am relocating to Houston from Switzerland. May I ask which schools you chose public/private ? I have heard good things about Katy schools. How is the commute to downtown houston ?


----------

